# OK another attept at posting pic of new smoker.



## white cloud (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## blacklab (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice!!! pic and smoker


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooohhhh, that's nice! Lots-O-room huh?


----------



## walking dude (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW wc.........that thing is HUGE.........nice score

gasser huh?

thought it was a wood/charcol smoker


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 8, 2008)

Man OH Man. What a score for you. So whens the party?? LOL
Andy.


----------



## richtee (Apr 8, 2008)

Wheee...gonna bring it to Eagle? Just found out I'll be there Fri and Sat. Love to see it hum!


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 8, 2008)

Pack that baby up and meet us out in Eagle Michigan for a practice comp!!

Nice smoker, and yes, it obviously did happen!


----------



## smokinit (Apr 8, 2008)

Lets see some Q off that thing.


----------



## abelman (Apr 8, 2008)

What did you do with the big smoker when you got that  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great


----------



## morkdach (Apr 8, 2008)

wow whats in your left hand


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy Smokes, White Cloud! (Pun absolutely intended). What a great score for you! I gotta tell you...I am jealous! Can't wait to see some q-view turned outta that thing!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## k5yac (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice rig... looks like you are all set!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome smoker White Cloud!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats cool WC, Looks liek a good place for it too, outta the rain. You are a lucky boy!


----------



## kookie (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn nice unit...............Thats it one large smoker....................


----------



## capt dan (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like a Busch beer!  WD,  dats a gas assist! Its to light da logs!, or keep temps up if ya sissy out!


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like a really deep diameter on her!


Hey, is that a Natty light your holding there White cloud?


----------



## white cloud (Apr 8, 2008)

I think I might be able to show up at eagle, but won't bring this along. Maybe someday down the road get a snow mobile trailer and a winch. The size on the ad stated it was a 24x36, but looking at it tonight it just looked bigger so I measured it and it has a 22x46 main smoke chamber. And the propane is either an assist or log starter. The guy said it will stay at 200' with that on.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that is a smokers dream, congrats.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like a new line in your signature is  in order!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Your  gonna  love that warmer box on the end!


----------



## white cloud (Apr 9, 2008)

A buddy stopped buy and we are going to make up some summer sausage and cold smoke it in there it is suppose to maintain temps 75 to 100 degrees cooler than the main.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

White Cloud, bet that's gonna be some awesome sausage. Take pictures for us.


----------



## white cloud (Apr 9, 2008)

I will, now that I have the pic thing down. I was making it more difficult than it was.


----------



## flash (Apr 9, 2008)

and so is the photo!!  Now that you got it down, go to Photobucket and in the Upload area is a Blue OPTIONS link. Chose 800 x 600 or smaller so we don't have to scroll right to see all the pic.

BTW, nice smoker


----------



## cman95 (Apr 9, 2008)

That is down right purty! Enjoy the new toy.....er I mean tool.


----------

